# Theme Build - 30Gals of Mario Bros



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya folks! It's been about 2 months since I set up my vampire crab paludarium/riparium, but I recently came up with a funny vivarium theme and I knew I had to do it. I'd like to recreate the first Mario Bros game within a vivarium, but make it appear sort of worn and "reclaimed by nature". The original layout was going to be similar to this, but I had to change my idea in lieu of money.









I wanted to use the beautiful red and blue pumilio frogs in place of Mario, but I saw just how insanely expensive those would be for someone starting out. Then I remembered that one game had crab enemies that were never seen again within the Mario games. So! I decided I'd go with this design and move my crabs to the new viv when it was finished.









I'm planning to cut up plastic planters for each of the terraces and use a mix of background methods, but I'm having trouble figuring out what kind of silicone to use. Black would be great, but I can only find GEII in black and it's labeled for Windows, Doors, Attic, and Basement. 

So here are my questions:
Does ALL GEII silicone contain the anti-mildew agent?
Or is it just the Kitchen/Bath?
Can I use straight red art clay as part of the background?
Or does it need the additives as seen in most clay recipes?
Crabs like to burrow, would they burrow into the clay?
Do coco fiber liners make good background material?
Best way to heat a tank?

When the tank itself has been completed, I'm going to house it within an arcade cabinet to complete the theme.


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't really have anything to contribute but it's an awesome theme. Good luck with the project.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The older Mario Bros screens look very much like an old PC game called Aldo. I wonder if they sold the rights to Nintendo. 
Anyway, yes, crabs will burrow, perhaps into the clay if it is soft enough. 
Def. mix your RedArt clay with something to stabilize it---calcisand may help. 
Take care not to oversaturate it w/water while you are making it or it may fall apart on you. It needs time to build up a proper microbial base in order to be stable, so water sparingly. 
Also, I believe the GEII also has the mildew inhibitor. 
And, why do you need heat? Will it be in a deep basement?

Cocofiber is OK but it will break down faster than tree fern.


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

earthfrog said:


> The older Mario Bros screens look very much like an old PC game called Aldo. I wonder if they sold the rights to Nintendo.
> Anyway, yes, crabs will burrow, perhaps into the clay if it is soft enough.
> Def. mix your RedArt clay with something to stabilize it---calcisand may help.
> Take care not to oversaturate it w/water while you are making it or it may fall apart on you. It needs time to build up a proper microbial base in order to be stable, so water sparingly.
> ...


Hah! Never heard of Aldo, perhaps it can lend some more inspiration.  

What if I work the clay mixture into the coco fiber mat itself? The mat could be siliconed to the back and provide further support to the clay, whilst being a growing medium itself. Would creeping fig help support the clay?

Silicone I it is then! I bet I could make the clear look good... I'll just need black foam.

As for heat, I thought some tanks had it, I figured I should ask. Heheh. The tank is most likely going to be in my room, so the temp would be fairly stable.

I had a sweet idea for a false bottom though. Using the rectangular plant trays that Home Depot gives away and covering them in weed blocker/coco fiber mats/etc. Saves a little cash rather than buying egg crate and they're black. Easy to cut up and shape too, I'm gonna use them as the terraces for the tank scape.










I also got the pipe fittings I wanted for the warp pipes today and spray painted them a nice green. I used Krylon Fusion which I read was safe.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Very neat! Keep us updated for sure. 

Putting about 30% organic matter into the clay will help stabilize it so that it gets a good microfauna based, which will let it stick to the wall. It is very important that you don't 100 percent saturate the clay right off the bat as it will just fall off. 

It takes a few months to get good and solid, and plant roots are recommended to add stability. 

By the way, I have a cutting of rhaphidophora hayii if you want one---it might look more like the 'muncher vines' in Mario than the creeping fig as it likes to go more in a straight line


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this finished!


----------



## Tia (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm new to this too, but I've read on different forums that I SHOULD use GE II (window/Door/) brown or black. I don't think it has mold inhibitor. I read the package carefully and it makes no mention of a mold inhibitor. I've already used it in my first palud, so I hope I'm right 


You're idea is awesome, I especially like how you're going to display it in an arcade setting!! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Have to follow this. Come from the generation that can run through the original Mario in less then 15min lol.


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

@Earthfrog - Ah, so it takes a few months for it to harden up. As a sculptor, I've played with the clay a bit, never really let it sit for a few months though. That R. Hayii looks perfect! I'd love a clipping of it. 

@Tia - Everywhere I read, I get conflicting information about GEII. I'm gonna stick with the GE I which I know works, haha.

I'm so glad you're all excited for this too! It's hard to make "I'm gonna make a vivarium that looks like a video game" sound interesting to folks outside the hobby, haha.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

This should be cool... Its sorta like some of the planted tank theme tanks I've seen. I saw one that was avatar theme. It was awesome!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Mitch said:


> This should be cool... Its sorta like some of the planted tank theme tanks I've seen. I saw one that was avatar theme. It was awesome!


 I saw one like that once too. It looked like the floating mountains. Very cool.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

LemurLad said:


> @Earthfrog - Ah, so it takes a few months for it to harden up. As a sculptor, I've played with the clay a bit, never really let it sit for a few months though. That R. Hayii looks perfect! I'd love a clipping of it.


I sent you a private message about the plant cutting. 

Also, you could get on Ebay and buy some used plastic figurines to put in your viv. I made my Dad a _Lord of the Rings _-themed desktop terrarium complete with Gandalf, Frodo and Samwise Gamgee.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

earthfrog said:


> I sent you a private message about the plant cutting.
> 
> Also, you could get on Ebay and buy some used plastic figurines to put in your viv. I made my Dad a _Lord of the Rings _-themed desktop terrarium complete with Gandalf, Frodo and Samwise Gamgee.


I'd love to see that one!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

ryangreenway said:


> I'd love to see that one!


When I get my camera working right, I'll post some pics. It's just in a large jar, but I made a hobbit house and put in B. conchifolia rubrimacula and B. sizemorea.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

This sounds so cool. I love themed vivs!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

earthfrog said:


> When I get my camera working right, I'll post some pics. It's just in a large jar, but I made a hobbit house and put in B. conchifolia rubrimacula and B. sizemorea.


Hah, here's an aquatic version of that. (not my photo)


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Alright, I GS'd part of the background and I managed to not get any of it on myself! Unfortunately, I ran out of GS about 2/3 of the way through... Guess I'll just patch that up with clay and whatnot. Can you color clay with the same stuff you color concrete with?


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Progress is progress!

False bottom made from a free plant tray -









The expected tank layout, the lower levels are going to be pushed out from the back on a slope.









Foamed up with plastic bags for texture - 









Worked on the clay/fiber mat background in sculpture class today- 









I got a darker kind of clay to use and mixed it about 2 to 1 with coco fiber, then worked that mixture into the fiber mat. Finally I put a layer of coco fiber onto it and pressed it into the clay, then shook off the loose stuff. What do you think?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

You make me smile  Keep us posted


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

I love your creativity, the end result is going to be pretty awesome. I suspect that after seeing your build my son will request a Halo Reach themed tank! I personally wouldn't mind a Little Big Planet tank next to the entertainment center...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

LemurLad said:


> Worked on the clay/fiber mat background in sculpture class today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good and a bit like a 50-yr-old man's back 

I am likin' it!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

LemurLad said:


> Alright, I GS'd part of the background and I managed to not get any of it on myself! Unfortunately, I ran out of GS about 2/3 of the way through... Guess I'll just patch that up with clay and whatnot. Can you color clay with the same stuff you color concrete with?


I don't think that's a good idea as it would get all over everything in the viv b/c the clay is wet and your frog would ingest it after the isopods start munching on and around it. 

Are you trying to get it black or something? If so, you could just pulverize some charcoal and mix it into the top layer really well.


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Pulverized charcoal! Of course! I bet that would work great.  A note on the plastic bags... I'm not sure if it's specific to the black pond foam that I'm using... But they are totally glued to the foam and not coming off as easy as I hoped they would. Would it be safe to leave chunks of plastic bag in the tank? Maybe I can sand them off.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think they would get all caught on the sander. Cut them off as much as possible first, down to the nubbies, then try and sand it down. Watch that you don't tear up your foam! It will need a good rinse off afterwards.


----------



## pamnsam94 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you worked slowly and carefully, I'd say you'd be safe to sand them off.


----------



## neonr0se (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product, its gonna be awesome!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

My son can't wait to see the finished product! (he is 5 and a Mario junkie!)


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Alright, after a week of distractions, back to this project! I removed as much of the plastic bag from the Great Stuff as I could and though I quite like the texture... I WOULD NEVER RECOMMEND THIS TO A NEWBIE. Great Stuff may fill up the volume nicely, but really it's a pain in the butt to work with. Thankfully, I already decided ahead of time that I was gonna go with a mix of background methods, so I didn't have much Great Stuff to deal with. But seriously, to the newbies like me, go with clay for your background, maybe some GS to hold some driftwood in there. Clay is a bazillion times easier to work with and very very forgiving. Much cheaper too. 

Pics are comin'


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

I promised pics and here they are! 

First off, a couple of shots of the future inhabitants of the tank:
















The crabs are enjoying their 40gal paludarium right now, but they don't really use the water all that much. They'll be replaced by Kaiseri newts in a few months.

And here's a the Mario Bros tank! All clayed up with the planter terraces in place, false bottom hidden by gravel with coco fiber mats, and some driftwood to separate the pond from the substrate. That line of tape you see up the left side is about how much substrate I plan to have in there. All that's left to do is silicone in the warp pipes, put in the substrate, and plant this sucker!  Oh, and the whole arcade cabinet thing... Aheh.


----------



## Bigbud2198 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks sweet!


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

looks awesome. Can't wait to see it planted


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a good amount of clay left, so I decided to make some substrate with it.  The crabs need calcium for their exoskeletons, so it seemed like using some calcium-enriched clay would help them out a bit. 









And here's the tank so far! I put some creeping fig in there for now cause it looked a bit bare, I'm gonna make a trip to a nursery tomorrow. 









Plenty of substrate for those crabs to burrow in:
First I layered on a mix of cocofiber, aragonite, and the clay pellets. Then a layer of sand, coco fiber, clay and orchid bark. Finally, a blend of cocofiber, a little bit of sand, and sphagnum moss on top of that. The crabs' main food item is whatever substrate they're on, I think they'll enjoy it.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it planted with the little guys in there.


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is so creative! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Nursery was closed today, but I did get the warp pipes siliconed in and I put a few plants in the water portion.


----------

